# Fallout New Vegas



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

Morgen liebe Community, 

wie ihr vermutlich erahnen könnt, handelt es sich bei den Fragen um Fallout New Vegas Fragen. Ich, als Fallout Fan (alle Teile, bis auf BoS gespielt) wollte nun wissn wie ihr es durchzock werdet! Ich habe mit absicht die Option "kaufe es nicht" weggelassen, da sich die Umfrage an die richten soll, die es auch kaufen, oder sonst wie bekommen. 

*Augen verdreh* Da aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit irgendjemand das hier nicht lesen wird, und dann schreibt: "lololo111 ihc wred e grnett zokcn lololol111" werde ich schon mal den Failhammer aus dem Keller holen. Ich weiß auch, dass das Spiel erst am Freitag erscheint, aber man kann sich ja mal Gedanken darüber machen


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Spiel erscheint gestern, wenn man das so sagen kann^^. Zumindest wenn man es bei G2play kauft . Aber ich werde es mir erstmal nicht holen. Vielleicht in ein paar Wochen, wenn GT ein Review verfasst hat. Mir kommt das Spiel arg vor wie FO3.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

^^ jo am 19 kam es in den usa raus, am 22 europa


----------



## Chakalaker (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd's mir zulegen


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Würd das gerne Daddeln. Braucht man dafür das Hauptspiel??


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ist das Hauptspiel

edit: wer sagts denn, ein GT Review: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-fallout-new/706437


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Buffed.de hat für allgemeine Spiele ein eigenes Unterforum. Guckst du hier. 

Zum Topic: Ich brauch nichts auszufüllen. Yay \o/


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Okay, habs mir nun doch bestellt, hat ne gute Note von GT bekommen^^. Hoffe mal es wird nicht so verbuggt wie FO3


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay, habs mir nun doch bestellt, hat ne gute Note von GT bekommen^^. Hoffe mal es wird nicht so verbuggt wie FO3





> Fallout: New Vegas lief in unserem Test nicht fehlerfrei. Die wichtigsten Patzer:
> 
> 
> Die KI hat starke Wegfindungsprobleme. Dadurch bleiben Charaktere an Ecken hängen oder erreichen ihre Quest-Zielorte erst nach langem Suchen. Gegner lassen sich von erhöhten Positionen aus beschießen, ohne den Weg zu uns zu finden.
> ...



Quelle: Gamestar Test


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

naja...zwei wochn und ein patch is drausn  hoffe auch auf dem community-patch der die grafik verbessert wie bei teil 3


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habs mir nach dem Ansehen anderer Reviews nun doch wieder bestellt. Allerdings nicht bei Amazon für 50, sondern bei g2play für 36&#8364;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten Ingame-Szenen fand ich nicht grade berauschend. Auch die Interfaces, zum Beispiel das Loot-Fenster, find ich nicht gelungen. 

Im Moment tendiere ich zum Nicht-Kauf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

So, der Key ist angekommen und ich lade es gerade herunter. Vor dem Runterladen kam eine Nachricht, dass die deutschen Server erst morgen online gingen, habe aber irgendwie glaube ich gelesen dass manche das schon spielen. Weiß da jemand mehr ?


----------



## Sekundant (15. November 2010)

Ich würde es elegant so umschreiben: Wer Fallout 3 schon geliebt hat, der wird auch bei Fallout New Vegas im 7ten Himmel schweben. 

Der klassische Fallout-Humor ist wieder mit an Bord, es gibt neue Gegenstände zum bestaunen, neue Orte zum besuchen (Novac ist mein derzeitiger Liebling mit dem knuffigen Dino), und so weiter. Allerdings sollte man sich keine komplette Neuauflage der Reihe erwarten, denn dann wird man denke ich enttäuscht sein. Die neuen Gegner, von denen ich paar schon erleben durfte, schauen sehr schmuck aus (die Ratten in Vault 11 waren optisch schön, aber sonst eher grauslich, igitt, hasse Ratten), aber man läuft auch wieder altbekannten Gegnern über den Weg z.B. die "neuen" orangefarbenen Skorpione, bei denen ich etwas enttäuscht war (quasi alter Gegnertyp, nur neu angemalt - wie in einem MMO).

Ich hatte auch schon einmal einen NPC, der irgendwo in der Pampa bei mir aufgetaucht ist und auf eigene Faust durch ein hochkonzentriertes Feindeslager latschen wollte. Zuerst tippte ich auf einen KI Fehler, doch im englischen Fallout-Wiki fand ich dann den Eintrag, dass dieser NPC den Ort wechselt, wenn man bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllt hat. Trotzdem wars natürlich irgendwie komisch, zumal ich bei seinem Tod dann auch noch eine entsprechende Meldung bekam (für Interessierte, siehe: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Hayes).

In Summe bin ich als Fallout-Fan sehr zufrieden und bin erst dabei, die Wüste zu erkunden. Tatsächlich glaube ich der Meinung zu sein, dass ich erst einen winzigen Teil von New Vegas gesehen habe und noch viel vor mir liegt. Wer nicht so bewandert ist mit Fallout, sollte es sich vielleicht überlegen, beim Kauf zuzugreifen, aber für die Fans ist es eindeutig ein Must-Have. Bin jedenfalls auch schon mal auf neue Addons gespannt, die sicherlich noch kommen werden.


----------



## Karvon (15. November 2010)

ich finds einfach nur genial! Könnnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt *g*

Kann sich echt sehen lassen, was da alles so übern bildschirm läuft und funkelt usw. bin grad mal in Freeside und mach mich beim King beliebt....

Fallout MMO kann kommen...solangs noch dauert werd ich in Mittelerde Auerochsen jagen gehen mit Karvondil dem Zwergenjäger =)

Mfg


----------



## callahan123 (18. Dezember 2013)

Letzter Beitrag vor drei Jahren - aber wozu ein neuer Thread?

So, habe mir das Ding in der Uncut Ultimate Edition schon vor ein paar Monaten gekauft, aber irgendwie lag das Spiel wie so viele andere erst einmal nur rum.
Letztes WE hab ichs dann mal gestartet, weil beim youtube-surfen irgendeine Mod zu dem Spiel vorgestellt wurde.

Also bevor ich loslegte, habe ich mir dann mal nach einigem Hin und Her eine recht stabile Mod-Liste erstellt und installiert und was soll ich sagen?

*BOMBE!!!
*
Ich kannte mich vorher ja gar nicht mit dem Thema Modden aus, fand das eher unnötig, hatte die anderen Bethesda Spiele alle nur auf Konsole gespielt und dann oft nach ein paar Tagen keine Motivation mehr weiterzuspielen. War bei Skyrim auch so (tolle Welt - wenig Spannung - lahme Dialoge - absoluter Questoverkill)

Gut, bei Fallout mag ich das Drumherum schon viel mehr als in einem Mittelalter-Fantasy-Spiel. Ich war auch nie der Schwertträger sondern eher der Bogenschütze, von daher finde ich gerade den Shooteranteil richtig gut, ohne das die RPG-Tiefe darunter leidet.
Aber zurück zum Modden: neue Landschafts-Texturen, neues Wetter, neuer Body Type für Mann und Frau und Rüstungen - alles mit HD Texturen, einige neuen Gebiete und Questreihen... und nein - kein Pink und Plastik und Plüsch und God-Mode...

Ich weiß, das ist für viele von euch ein alter Hut, aber ich finds einfach gigantisch, was man alles mit einem Spiel so machen kann. 
Aus einem guten Spiel mit heutzutage nicht wirklich guter Grafik, wird ein rundum gutes Gesamtpaket, welches technisch natürlich nicht im Wettbewerb zu Crysis und Konsorten steht, aber dafür ein vielfaches mehr an abwechslungsreicher Spielzeit enthält.
Und wer bei Nacht diesen leicht schimmernden Sandsturm über einem ausgetrockneten See gesehen hat, wie atmosphärisch das ist, wenn dann noch irgendwo in der Dunkelheit  etwas lauert - was man nur auf seinem Kompass sieht, dann ist das einfach so viel intensiver, als die 100-ste Explosion in irgendeinem seelenlosen Schlauchshooter.

Mann, bin echt begeistert und das passt gerade so gut, weil die MMO-Übersättigung mal wieder eingesetzt hatte.

Also wenn ihr den Titel noch nicht kennt oder nochmals anzocken wollt - ich kann euch ein paar Tipps/Links geben, wie ihr das Spiel technisch (oder auch inhaltlich) aufwerten könnt.
Wirkt anfangs zwar ein wenig kompliziert, ist es letztendlich aber gar nicht.

Edit: ach ja, falls ihr das Spiel kaufen wollt - unbedingt die PC Uncut Ultimate Edition mit allen DLCs nehmen! Für einige Mods ist das eine wichtige Voraussetzung und teuer ists auch nicht mehr.


----------

